# Sakib Ibn Rashid Rhivu - 6.55 Unofficial Competition Solve



## AlexMaass (Jun 29, 2016)

crazy solve, this was unofficial of course, since there hasn't been any official competitions in Bangladesh, and no delegates there, though there are plans to hold an official competition soon, this guy seems like he could become world class officially if there is a competition there


----------



## Matt11111 (Jun 29, 2016)

Phones.... No StackMats... Just phones...


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 29, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Phones.... No StackMats... Just phones...


I mean its not like they are required to use stackmats


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 30, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> crazy solve, this was unofficial of course, since there hasn't been any official competitions in Bangladesh, and no delegates there, though there are plans to hold an official competition soon, this guy seems like he could become world class officially if there is a competition there



Or maybe he just got a lucky solve? Plenty of non-world class Speedcubes get 6 singles.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 30, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Or maybe he just got a lucky solve? Plenty of non-world class Speedcubes get 6 singles.


Can you name some? There are only 124 people with sub 7 singles you know.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 30, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Can you name some? There are only 124 people with sub 7 singles you know.



Are you saying there are 124 World class Speedcubers? I thought around top 10 - 15 were world class. It could have been a weird phone scramble anyway.


----------



## Jbacboy (Jun 30, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Can you name some? There are only 124 people with sub 7 singles you know.



Mitch, Sajwo, etc


----------



## asacuber (Jun 30, 2016)

oll skip?
But yeah, there is a lot of unseen talent in most countries where cubing competitions have not been held.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 30, 2016)

asacuber said:


> oll skip?
> But yeah, there is a lot of unseen talent in most countries where cubing competitions have not been held.


I don't know if that's necessarily true, Cuba just had their first competition and only 4 actual cubans competed, and the best time was 23.83. I think the case here is just a person who is a very good cuber.


----------



## Brest (Jun 30, 2016)

*Sakib Ibn Rashid Rhivu* - 6.55 3x3 single (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video










 R2 D2 U' F2 D F' U' F' L2 U' R2 B R B' U F L' R'

z2 // inspection
R' F U R' D F u // cross
U2' R' F R F' // 1st pair
U L' U L2 U U L' // 2nd / 3rd pairs
R' U' R y U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL(CP)
U2' // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.55	38	5.80	40	6.11	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.09	29	5.70	31	6.09		F2L/Total	77.7%	76.3%	77.5%
LL	1.46	9	6.16	9	6.16		LL/Total	22.3%	23.7%	22.5%

Cross+1	2.59	12	4.63	12	4.63		Cross+1/F2L	50.9%	41.4%	38.7%
OLS	2.60	19	7.31	20	7.69		OLS/Total	39.7%	50.0%	50.0%
```


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 30, 2016)

Brest said:


> *Sakib Ibn Rashid Rhivu* - 6.55 3x3 single (unofficial)



Thank you very much! This should prove that he is not necessarily world class for getting this single.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 30, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Thank you very much! This should prove that he is not necessarily world class for getting this single.


What? how does this at all prove that?


----------



## Sion (Jul 1, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> What? how does this at all prove that?



I think he is trying to point out that it was a PLL skip. Nonetheless, I'm still a whole year away from becoming even sub 20, so kudos to him!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 1, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> What? how does this at all prove that?



Because 3 free pairs, a very fast OLL and a PLL skip means it's a lucky solve.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jul 1, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Because 3 free pairs, a very fast OLL and a PLL skip means it's a lucky solve.


1 free pair


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 1, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> 1 free pair



There were 3 free pairs. Also, his reaction is pretty insane for someone who gets those singles on a semi-regular basis.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 1, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> There were 3 free pairs. Also, his reaction is pretty insane for someone who gets those singles on a semi-regular basis.



That's true


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 1, 2016)

I average like 13 secs and I've only gotten one 6 sec solve and my next fastest was 8.41 sooo, I'd say that was by far this guy's PB. he probably isn't even sub-12


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't even think anyone exists who has a 6 in comp but isn't sub 12...


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 1, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> I don't even think anyone exists who has a 6 in comp but isn't sub 12...


 well this wasn't a comp and it was a very lucky solve, he might be like 10-11 secs, but I kind of doubt it based of the reaction. My 6 was an unintentionally forced LL skip with a 6 move x-cross so it's possible... then again I have yet to go to a comp so don't listen to me...


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jul 1, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> well this wasn't a comp and it was a very lucky solve, he might be like 10-11 secs, but I kind of doubt it based of the reaction. My 6 was an unintentionally forced LL skip with a 6 move x-cross so it's possible... then again I have yet to go to a comp so don't listen to me...


This was a comp, just not a WCA one. This isn't just random cubing in school, this is the best they can do in this country.


----------



## Ahmed Saad Sabit (Dec 25, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> crazy solve, this was unofficial of course, since there hasn't been any official competitions in Bangladesh, and no delegates there, though there are plans to hold an official competition soon, this guy seems like he could become world class officiale is a competition there



I am from Bangladesh too, well there are many speedcubers who are sub7 to 8. Although not the best, in many science festivals and fairs competition like these are happened.
And fairly, Speedcubing is not too very much rare here. Many can solve it under a minute.



Matt11111 said:


> Phones.... No StackMats... Just phones...


Well stackmats are rare here, mobile phone are far more better in unofficials


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 25, 2016)

Ahmed Saad Sabit said:


> I am from Bangladesh too, well there are many speedcubers who are sub7 to 8. Although not the best, in many science festivals and fairs competition like these are happened.
> And fairly, Speedcubing is not too very much rare here. Many can solve it under a minute.


you guys need comps lol


----------



## Ahmed Saad Sabit (Dec 26, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> you guys need comps lol


You are really right, I heard about many who are sub20 with the layer by layer mthd. And the cuber about you posted wont take long to break the official records made.


----------



## asacuber (Dec 26, 2016)

whew


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 26, 2016)

asacuber said:


> whew


thats not quite what it seems like

i heard from someone in the community that after everyone went ham over this, the guy came forward and explained

"he averages 20 sec
got 10 move solve
cross, 3 pair solved, solved last pair, LL skip xD"

this was due to a handscramble, but you can always say getting lucky isn't a crime


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (May 15, 2017)

How can you say it.Check his WAC profile https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2017RHIV01.Also check his personal best:


----------

